# Seven Hills



## mr.easyest (26. Dezember 2004)

Hey Leutz, 
dass ist jetzt vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber wo sind genau in Karlsruhe die Seven Hills? Wollte morgen dort mein neues Bike nämlich testen gehen. Schreibt bitte schnell zurück! DANKE! Koßmann


----------



## grobis (27. Dezember 2004)

Koßmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leutz,
> dass ist jetzt vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber wo sind genau in Karlsruhe die Seven Hills? Wollte morgen dort mein neues Bike nämlich testen gehen. Schreibt bitte schnell zurück! DANKE! Koßmann



sali kossmann,

alles wird dir hier nicht vorgekaut. ein paar sachen muss man auch selbst in die hand nehmen.

mein vorschlag zur besserung:
benutze einfach die boardsuche mit der sucheingabe "seven hills" und ich garantiere dir etliche treffer zu thema.

faulheit, bzw. trägheit wird an weihnachten nicht unterstützt

nicht sauer sein....habs nicht so gemeint...

grüsse grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (4. Februar 2005)

Früher als wir noch mit starrbikes (ohne dass es out und nun wieder cool und in war...) da rumgesprungen sind, hiess das noch Sieben Hügel...

Muss wohl alles cool englisch werden :/


----------



## crossie (4. Februar 2005)

ich bin morgen in karlsruhe... streeten... so früh wie möglich an der europahalle. kannst ja mal vorbeischaun.
cheers
crossie


----------



## Lore (20. Februar 2005)

moin!
Wo genau in Grötzingen ist die BMX-Bahn???????

regards


----------



## grobis (21. Februar 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> Wo genau in Grötzingen ist die BMX-Bahn???????
> 
> regards



guckst du da:
derultimativebmxbahngrötzingenthread

grüsse grobis


----------

